# God of War 3 and Uncharted 2 teaser trailers



## Cayal (Dec 15, 2008)

Uncharted 2: YouTube - VGA: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves Teaser Trailer

Crappy quality but looks very impressive.

God of War 3: YouTube - God Of War III - Video Game Awards Teaser Trailer

Also looks impressive, though this isn't the one David Jaffe was hootin' and hollerin' about a few days ago which makes it more intriguing.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Unfortunatly neither is in-game footage just fancy CGI. I'm looking forward to both of them.

Better Quality 

GOW3 - Gametrailers.com - God of War 3 - Spike VGA World Premier Trailer HD
Uncharted - Gametrailers.com - Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Spike VGA World Premier Trailer HD



Also Brutal Legend with Jack Black -  Gametrailers.com - Brutal Legend - Spike VGA World Premier Trailer HD


----------



## Cayal (Dec 15, 2008)

Both are in-game.

Uncharted (Naughty Dog) doesn't use CGI and God of War clearly had in-game action.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Not a chance.

Those were CGI trailers.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Dec 16, 2008)

They're all CGI, the question is whether or not it's real-time 

I'd bet Cayal's life on the Uncharted one using in-game graphics. As for the God of War one, I think it was largely pre rendered (it just had that sort of quality to it) but still very close to what the game will look like.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 16, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> They're all CGI, the question is whether or not it's real-time



If you want to be technical.



> I'd bet Cayal's life on the Uncharted one using in-game graphics. As for the God of War one, I think it was largely pre rendered (it just had that sort of quality to it) but still very close to what the game will look like.


Uncharted used in-game. Naughty Dog confirmed it.

God of War 3 apparently looks better then that trailer (which was in-game) according to Jaffe. He says it was an old build they showed.

And there was clearly in-game footage there.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 17, 2008)

They're not pre-rendered. There is obviously some post work being done, but that doesn't change the fact that the actual engine was used to produce both scenes. The point of these trailers was to show gameplay footage.


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

Considering the capabilities of game engines these days, you'd be hard pressed to find anything rendered from CGI.  Kratos rules!!!!!


----------

